# First Look: NBC's 'Munsters' Reboot 'Mockingbird Lane'



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

http://tv.yahoo.com/photos/first-look-nbc-s-munsters-reboot-mockingbird-lane-slideshow/
_
"These aren't your daddy's "Munsters." We told you a few months back that NBC was reviving the classic 1960s sitcom about a family of horror-movie monsters and turning it into a dark drama called "Mockingbird Lane." But in the wake of creative differences between the network and creator Bryan Fuller, NBC has decided to scrap the series and turn the $10 million pilot into a stand-alone Halloween special, airing October 26 at 8 PM."









_


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, I'd heard that they were going to air the pilot on the 26th, but I hadn't heard that they were scrapping the series. The version I'd read was that they were moving up the first episode/pilot and launching the series mid-season. But it sounds like things with the series aren't going well.

There are more pix from the show at TVLine.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Love Bryan Fuller as a producer, he has a very distinctive style that for some reason just does not click with the networks. Hopefully the show will do well in the ratings and those creative differences can be put aside.....


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.tvguide.com/News/NBC-Pushes-Munsters-Pilot-1042956.aspx

More information on what is going on. Looks like NBC does not like the cast and set design. And according to Wikipedia they want the makeup toned down to make the characters look more human. Looks like a new pilot will be in the making.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

The pilot is already in the can and will be aired as a Halloween special. The series was never ordered because of creative differences. In the picture of the cast you can really see Bryan Fullers style from the set design to the wardrobe. 

At least we get to see the pilot even though they scrapped the series.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, maybe the show will do well enough that NBC will change its mind. I do like Portia de Rossi, Jerry O'Connell and Eddie Izzard.

- Merg


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

My biggest issue is with the "humanizing" of the characters. I like Jerry O'Connell, but the way they have him made up, he's closer to a Gomez Addams than a Herman Munster....


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> http://tv.yahoo.com/photos/first-look-nbc-s-munsters-reboot-mockingbird-lane-slideshow/
> _
> " But in the wake of creative differences between the network and creator Bryan Fuller"
> _


As in 
"We have a bit of a problem, that upstart Bryan is trying something creative."

"Well, that would be different."


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

elaclair said:


> My biggest issue is with the "humanizing" of the characters. I like Jerry O'Connell, but the way they have him made up, he's closer to a Gomez Addams than a Herman Munster....


Same reaction I got looking at the posted preview pictures. No "munster" enough...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Why do I know this will totally suck?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Same reaction I got looking at the posted preview pictures. No "munster" enough...


Takes mo' than makeup to make a character.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Why do I know this will totally suck?


It totally will. That is unless they are not in costume in that pic. The Munsters are monsters! Not Boy Scouts and "Housewives"...

With the exceptions of Hawaii 5-0 and The A-Team Hollywood hasn't been able to get remakes right. They seem to be out to destroy them.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ironically, I'd argue another reboot that worked well were the two Addams Family movies. Both were excellent. The Munsters looked like a cheap knock-off of the Addams Family back in the 1960s and will again in 2012.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

A short teaser:

[youtubehd]gDmHcG8vq6Q[/youtubehd]


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Ironically, I'd argue another reboot that worked well were the two Addams Family movies. Both were excellent.


True, I forgot about those.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Carl Spock" said:


> Ironically, I'd argue another reboot that worked well were the two Addams Family movies. Both were excellent. The Munsters looked like a cheap knock-off of the Addams Family back in the 1960s and will again in 2012.


But The Munsters had the coolest cars.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Love Bryan Fuller as a producer, he has a very distinctive style that for some reason just does not click with the networks. Hopefully the show will do well in the ratings and those creative differences can be put aside.....


Maybe NBC is holding out more hope for Fuller's Hannibal series, based on the early years of Hannibal Lecter from Silence of the Lambs fame.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> But The Munsters had the coolest cars.


Yeah...they sure did.

The original series would be a tough act to follow as a series. Success tends to be all about the right casting and characters. They got it right the first time...so any followup is inevitably going to be a challenge.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, just saw a preview for the show the other night. No indication that it will be a series, as expected.


- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Well, just saw a preview for the show the other night. No indication that it will be a series, as expected.


You're right...only one show at this time. They may use the ratings as a test case to determine any potential for a future series. I doubt it will be more than a 1-show deal.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't help it. I gotta see it. Eddie Izzard sells me every time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Eddie Izzard sells me every time.


He is the only reason I'll be recording it.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Set your VCR - tonight's the night!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I now understand why this show got the kill switch.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to agree.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Any show that starts out with half of the boy scout troop getting killed in the first three minutes is alright with me...
I liked it!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

There were brief flashes of brilliance, but overall it was a disjointed mess. I suspect NBC was pushing for a straight-up comedy (something like Desperate Housewives with fangs) and the producers wanted something far darker (like Dexter) and what they ended up with was a mess. 

Too bad, it could have been crazy good.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

larryk said:


> Any show that starts out with half of the boy scout troop getting killed in the first three minutes is alright with me...
> I liked it!


...then ends with killing a scout master. Bit much that Herman then takes on the idenity of that scout master in that he was wearing the uniform.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you mess up The Munsters like this?? Wow... Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Terrible, done, over, out.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I made it almost 30 minutes before I deleted it. Horrible.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah...they sure did.
> 
> The original series would be a tough act to follow as a series. Success tends to be all about the right casting and characters. They got it right the first time...so any followup is inevitably going to be a challenge.


I built both of those models as a kid!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> How do you mess up The Munsters like this?? .


Three letters - N B C


----------

